# ATV'S - Do they scare coyotes?



## MathewsOutback (Dec 11, 2007)

I use my atv to get into remote area's to call and conceal it a 100-200 yards downwind from my setups, but I have yet to call in a yote!

Do they scare yotes or am I just trying to place blame on it?

Does anyone have luck using atv's to get to there calling area's?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

it may not cause them to leave, but they will know it isn't an animal making noise over there. Walk to your sets, and leave the atv for playing later.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I often use and ATV like I use a truck. I have a diesel truck so I need to walk at least ½ mile to get away from the sound I make coming to the area I will call. My Polaris Ranger has a silencer after the muffler. I drive gravel roads and prairie trails with it and as I approach an area (within one mile) I want to hunt I slow to below 15 mph. I then pull a white vehicle cover over it and shovel snow around the bottom.

I have called coyotes to within 100 yards of my ATV. That is the closest of course, and that time it was parked in a steep ditch. Any approaching animal could only see the top six inches of it which was covered with the white Tyvek vehicle cover.

I have found that at 15 miles per hour and under the silencer cuts 50% of motor noise. Also, if I am on a traveled gravel road I will wait for a vehicle to pass and follow them to an area I want to hunt. I will quickly pull into the ditch and shut off my motor so any animals only hear the motor of the departing vehicle.


----------



## 7mmremmag1995 (Feb 17, 2008)

they scare em' if i get within 200 yards. sometimes i try to run em' over dd:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

7mmremmag1995 said:


> sometimes i try to run em' over dd:


and sometimes the Game and Fish will take away that nice little ATV of yours. At least I hope they do.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy said:


> 7mmremmag1995 said:
> 
> 
> > sometimes i try to run em' over dd:
> ...


Just what I was thinking. I had to think long and hard about buying one. I didn't want the reputation that some of these guys have. If you noticed the post above, I follow trails with mine. If I have permission on private land I run mine in one wheel drive that is turf friendly.


----------



## 7mmremmag1995 (Feb 17, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > 7mmremmag1995 said:
> ...


everybody hates yotes here cause they kill plenty of dogs and they took down 3 cows in august alone on my farm. i know someone who wounded one and drug him back with him still alive because he didn't want to waste his last shell. know another person who traps them and puts them on the hay fork on his tractor to kill them. i only try to run over them when there in the middle of the field i'm in


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

7mmremmag1995 said:


> everybody hates yotes here cause they kill plenty of dogs and they took down 3 cows in august alone on my farm. i know someone who wounded one and drug him back with him still alive because he didn't want to waste his last shell. know another person who traps them and puts them on the hay fork on his tractor to kill them. i only try to run over them when there in the middle of the field i'm in


How irresponsible and unethical can you get? I will let you answer that question because you can.

I don't know where you are located but I hope to high heaven that your idiotic comments are looked into on here and you make the wrong mistake someday and get busted. A true hunter has respect for wildlife and the sport. You are no hunter in my mind. :eyeroll:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

7mmremmag1995 said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Fallguy said:
> ...


All that was mentioned is very inhumane. Also, in my opinion lacks good judgement to post on a sportsmans website; better off making posts like that on www.jeffreydahmer.com


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

7mmremmag1995, I understand being disgusted with coyotes. I hope you find a more humane way to control them. However, I am left contemplating the possibilities. Are you someone with no respect for living creatures other than yourself? Are you jerking out leg for kicks? Are you a PETA member posting poor behavior on a sportsman's website to make us look bad to others? Are you a foolish person that thinks this is bragging? Are you someone that thinks torture is macho? I don't know what to think, but I think you should edit the distasteful portions of your post so I don't have to do it for you.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I really hope that the DNR catches you and your friends in the act. On my old family farm we had problems with fox and ***** but we never tortured them. We either let trappers take care of them or we hunted them and killed them. We never tortured them once.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

7mmremmag1995 said:


> everybody hates yotes here


Lack of understanding is fear and hatreds greatest food. This is a perfect example of that. You might consider hangin out with a more educated bunch.......


----------



## 7mmremmag1995 (Feb 17, 2008)

Fallguy said:


> 7mmremmag1995 said:
> 
> 
> > everybody hates yotes here cause they kill plenty of dogs and they took down 3 cows in august alone on my farm. i know someone who wounded one and drug him back with him still alive because he didn't want to waste his last shell. know another person who traps them and puts them on the hay fork on his tractor to kill them. i only try to run over them when there in the middle of the field i'm in
> ...


i've only tried to run over them twice(swear) the other acts were done by old tobacco farmers who absolutely hate them and everything else living in the area. they would do this to their neighbors. i heard them talking 'bout it in the local parts store. they've passed on now. i've only killed one yote and that was with a .243 while deer hunting last year( i was using a .243 because i ran out of 7 mag shells re-sighting the rifle in. i don't torture them i just don't like them. i've lost reg. dogs and cattle to them and i do things to get my payback i shouldn't have done. i pray to the lord to forgive me and i'll probaly NEVER do these things again. if they leave me alone i'll leave them alone but i've lost so many hours of sleep and many livestock including my best beagle ever and it drove me into rage


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

7mmremmag1995 You are why PETA hates hunters. People like you give all hunters a bad name. ALL animals deserve respect and the right to be hunted in an ethical and legal manner. How would you like it if those coyotes just drug your beagle off to their den and chewed on him for a few hours before they killed him? I don't know why you have such little respect for animals that aren't domestic or yours but I pray that you will wake up one day and realize your ignorance. I beleive everybody deserves a second chance and I hope you get one and grow up and be a man someday.


----------



## 7mmremmag1995 (Feb 17, 2008)

i realized i did wrong when the other day i saw the video of the slaughter house abuse. i couldn't imagine how those cattle felt and then i imagined those yotes. those old tobacco farmers are just a jackass like PETA but in a different way


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

lmfao. Let me guess....you shoot a 7mm Remington and you were born in 1995. Your parents buy you a full size or a 90cc? lol.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Must have been sick from school today, no reply.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I like how in his last 2 posts he goes from admitting to doing really nothing wrong to feeling bad and remorseful. That must have been quite the lifechanging experience that happened within that hour of viewing the video of cows in the slaughterhouse. :eyeroll:


----------



## JonnyVance (Sep 30, 2007)

7mmremmag1995 said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Fallguy said:
> ...


Your not the brightest bulb on the tree are you?


----------

